# TT RS 20" Wheels



## swabba (Jan 18, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone can give me some info of what wheels I can put on my TT RS, I'm pretty new to this so not very clued up on what will fit etc. I've seen some TT RS's with 20" RS4 style wheels and was just wondering if anyone could help me out on what sort of price I'd be looking at for a wheel & tyre package?

Also does any Audi 20" rim fit a TT RS or do I have to get certain sizes etc??

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Swabba


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

The correct wheel size is 20 x 9J ET52 with a centre bore of 57.1mm. I sold my 20" RS4s on German eBay recently with a very used set of Continental 255/30/R20 tyres for €3000. A new set is almost double that from a dealer. They are incredibly rare but there is a set with new tyres on German eBay now for about £2500. Be aware they are possibly refurbed!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Original-Audi ... _Kompletträder&hash=item337f3d5107

Can I suggest you look at these 20" wheels as an alternative if you're not prepared to spend stupid money?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cerchi-in-leg ... 416e67c1b7

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cerchi-in-leg ... 416e67c1e6

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cerchi-in-leg ... 416e5cf88d

They are the correct size, even down to the centre bore and they are every bit as well made as the originals. I had the 19" version and they are proper replica wheels ie. the same as the original. Search on ET52 WSP Italy for the full range.

Be aware that the ride is pretty firm on 20" wheels and they are not compatible with Mag-ride.


----------



## swabba (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for the info :wink:

I actually found these on eBay which are the colour I was looking for.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140899501918? ... 1423.l2648

Will they fit?? And is it a decent price for re-furrbed wheels??


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

swabba said:


> Just wondering if anyone can give me some info of what wheels I can put on my TT RS, I'm pretty new to this so not very clued up on what will fit etc. I've seen some TT RS's with 20" RS4 style wheels and was just wondering if anyone could help me out on what sort of price I'd be looking at for a wheel & tyre package?
> 
> Also does any Audi 20" rim fit a TT RS or do I have to get certain sizes etc??
> 
> ...


Does your RS have mag ride?


----------



## swabba (Jan 18, 2013)

davelincs said:


> swabba said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering if anyone can give me some info of what wheels I can put on my TT RS, I'm pretty new to this so not very clued up on what will fit etc. I've seen some TT RS's with 20" RS4 style wheels and was just wondering if anyone could help me out on what sort of price I'd be looking at for a wheel & tyre package?
> ...


Yeah it's got mag ride???


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

swabba said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> > swabba said:
> ...


19 inch wheels then, 20 inch not compatible with mag ride


----------



## swabba (Jan 18, 2013)

Ahh right thanks for the knowledge mate, on the upside, makes it cheaper as I'll just stick with the 19's now!!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

swabba said:


> Ahh right thanks for the knowledge mate, on the upside, makes it cheaper as I'll just stick with the 19's now!!


Yes ,I looked at those wheels and at 4k , you have saved a good chunk of money


----------



## swabba (Jan 18, 2013)

Your not wrong ther :wink: nice wheels in a decent colour.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

How's a MR equipped car not compatible with 20s? Does the car know what size rims are fitted then?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Mag ride and 20" wheels are mutually exclusive in the Auid configurator and catalogue but no reason is given.

Maybe it's simply ride quality when MR is put in Sport mode? Or perhaps there is an unacceptably high risk of wheel/tyre damage from potholes etc when MR is in Sport mode?


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm aware that MR couldn't be specced with 20s from the factory, likely because Audi deem the ride would be too firm, but the statement "incompatible" is misleading. If a car has MR there is nothing to stop you putting 20s on it.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

wja96 said:


> The correct wheel size is 20 x 9J ET52 with a centre bore of 57.1mm. I sold my 20" RS4s on German eBay recently with a very used set of Continental 255/30/R20 tyres for €3000. A new set is almost double that from a dealer. They are incredibly rare but there is a set with new tyres on German eBay now for about £2500. Be aware they are possibly refurbed!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Original-Audi ... _Kompletträder&hash=item337f3d5107
> 
> ...


So youre talking about 1k for a set of those italian made wheels?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Swabba, I must apologise for my earlier statement, 20 in wheels are not compatible with mag ride, I was totally wrong, Sorry
I have looked on the net and you can have 20 inch wheels with mag ride, 
My mistake

Dave


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

davelincs said:


> I have looked on the net and you can have 20 inch wheels with mag ride,
> My mistake
> 
> Dave


That must be something new then. The latest spec guide I have for the TT RS is dated April 2011 and says under Mag Ride - "Not available in combination with 20" '7-twin-soke' alloy wheels.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

brittan said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> > I have looked on the net and you can have 20 inch wheels with mag ride,
> ...


I searched audi magnetic ride with 20 inch wheels, and the option was 18, 19 and 20 inch, 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audi_TT About half way down the TTRS write up

Look under equipment
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/articles/20 ... car-review


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

MR is not a factory option with 20" wheels,you can check on the configurator


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Come on Dave; wikipedia :roll: really!! 

I've just built two different RSs on the Audi configurator and downloaded the RS spec guide and there is no option for 20" wheels any more.

The statement _"Not available in combination with 20" '7-twin-soke' alloy wheels."_ which I posted earlier has been deleted from the description of Mag Ride.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

http://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi/ ... s/ttrs.pdf

Wheel options and Mag Ride option are on Page 46


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Look at the last paragraph , this is from audi, although its dated 2009 when the RS first came out
http://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/latest ... eneva.html


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

davelincs said:


> Look at the last paragraph , this is from audi, although its dated 2009 when the RS first came out


. . . which is when I bought my RS and I remember that 20" wheels were an option but not with Mag Ride.

As above, Audi have now done away with the 20" wheels/Mag Ride conflict by deleting the option for 20" wheels.


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

It's a well known fact that Audi consider 20" wheels incompatible with Mag-Ride...

But what would actually happen. My theory is that all would be well with the mag ride system as long as you stayed in comfort mode, but sport-mode would be overdamped and destroy both comfort and handling, and maybe prematurely wear the dampers.

Anybody actually commited the ultimate sin, and put 20" wheels on a mag ride car???


----------



## MEMORIZALLO (Jan 29, 2009)

Totally true I Just buy a TTS and I wanted the 20s Rotors and the dealer told me that the magnetic ride will doesnt work. I am very dissapointed because I saw a TT RS with those wheels and looked really crazy ! 
Keep tuning your rides !


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

MEMORIZALLO said:


> Totally true I Just buy a TTS and I wanted the 20s Rotors and the dealer told me that the magnetic ride will doesnt work. I am very dissapointed because I saw a TT RS with those wheels and looked really crazy !
> Keep tuning your rides !


Any combination is possible, just not from factory. There is no 20" option for the TTS, and Audi don't make a Rotor wheel in 20" with a TT fitment.


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

Well this is a debate that is easily settled...

Some kind soul on this forum could lend me some 20 inch TT wheels and tyres.

I will test them out for a suitable period (say 3 to 4 years) and then report back on whether 20 inch wheels work with mag-ride!


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

The mag ride will work with 20 inch wheels, why wouldnt it?

You guys are crazy sometimes :lol:


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

It's true that mag-ride won't be affected by going from 19 inch to 20 inch wheels. It won't know, and won't care.

The only things that will affect the mag ride system are as follows:

1. changes in unsprung weight (the wheel and tyre combination affect this, but a 20 inch wheel plus tyre combo. need not be any heavier than a 19 inch wheel and tyre combo., it depends on the design of the wheels)

2. changes in the comfort factor of the tyre (all tyres have a comfort factor, which refers to their damping capability)

Let's assume that 1. doesn't change, and we find a 20 inch wheel+tyre combo. that weighs the same as our 19 inch rotors+tyre combo. So 1. is okay.

Now 2. is more difficult. To preserve the overall rolling radius we go from 255/35R19 to 255/30R20. This is what Audi used for both the 19 and 20 inch options originally.

The comfort factors are as follows:
255/35R19 on 9J rim - suspension comfort value=2.8 (low)
255/30R20 on 9J rim - suspension comfort value=0.8 (very low indeed!)

Where =0 very crashy and 10=very comfortable

A TT on 18 inch wheels of 8.5j with 245/40 tyres will be running a nice high comfort value of 4.5 (average)

So the question is whether the Mag-ride system would stand up to the punishment of virtually no tyre damping on 20 inch rims..


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

The 20" forged wheel and Conti Combo,is by far the lightest option on the TT RS.
18" with Bstone RE050A = 24.5 kg
19" with Toyo T1 Sport = 24.8 kg
20" with Conti sp5 = 21.3kg


----------



## TimmayK (Jan 6, 2013)

I have the 20" wheel upgrade on mine but no mag ride, car handles great but can be slightly crashy at times over the appalling British Roads but I wouldn't change it. I did think a couple of weeks ago about changing them but they suit the car so well and have heard not many had them.


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

A very rare and expensive option when they were available new, but a very desirable upgrade to all of us bored with the 19 inch rotors!


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

They would of cost me an extra 422.50 € if I had ordered them.I wish I had done it now.
Love the look of them,and are worth a lot more than the 19" titan option.
looking for a nice light 19" option for the Summer


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

Maybe one day I will buy some 20 inch wheels for the TT but since I just bought 4 new 19 inch tyres, that might be a while away!


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Same here,I'll most probably get another nice set of 19" for the Mich Super Sports and keep the Titans for Winter.
Never say never though,I do like the 20" forged and sometimes they pop up at good prices on the net.


----------



## TimmayK (Jan 6, 2013)

How much are the 20" wheels worth second hand then? I had the Rotars on my last TTRS and loved them up until i had these 20's....


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Just resurecting this thread as I am considering some 20" wheels on my 2009 RS. My car has factory mag-ride and reading this thread and the old Audi brochure it does state 20" wheels aren't available in conjunction with Mag-ride. I guess there is nothing stopping you actually fitting them, however it seems the ride is going to be harsh?
Anybody have this combination and care to comment?

Cheers
Andy


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Not read the rest of this thread and can't speak from personal experience but gogs had 20's on his rs and his wheels were for sale recently just incase your looking for a set.

I do remember reading previously that 20's weren't an option with mag ride


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

bhoy78 said:


> Not read the rest of this thread and can't speak from personal experience but gogs had 20's on his rs and his wheels were for sale recently just incase your looking for a set.
> 
> I do remember reading previously that 20's weren't an option with mag ride


Yeah, its gogs's wheels. They look in very good condidtion from the photo's. I am just a bit concerned the ride is going to be too harsh and/or I'm going to kill my mag-ride shocks?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

ADB said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> > Not read the rest of this thread and can't speak from personal experience but gogs had 20's on his rs and his wheels were for sale recently just incase your looking for a set.
> ...


Well there's a reason why they wasn't available as an option with mag ride. ..you might be perfectly fine as long as you do not use sports mode.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Templar said:


> ADB said:
> 
> 
> > bhoy78 said:
> ...


Apparently they were originally available as a factory option with magnetic ride, however Audi chose to remove this quite early on in the TTRS's life, and they were completely removed as an option later. I gather its going to be a firmer ride, however I was after some black and white details as to what the issues are. The words 'might' and 'possibly' don't really help that much :?

Andy


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Well there is no official 'black and white' details if that's what you're after just the best guess advice from long term owners and forum members. 
. To put it simply the mag ride in sports mode is very firm, that combined with 20" wheels and tyres which are less compliant throws up some obvious assumptions, the mag ride units and top mounts would be the least of my worries and be more concerned with damaging the already fragile steering rack. That aside as long as you leave the sports setting off there's unlikely (above normal wear and tear ) any reason not to fit them.


----------

